# Anybody ride Rubber Side Down (RSD) MiddleChild?



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm on the hunt for my next bike, and I'm almost certain it will be a hardtail. That is... unless I can find a FS that can actually hold me without costing as much as a new roof for the house.

I ran several searches on the Clyde forum but didn't come up with much regarding the RSD MiddleChild.

Any big guys (6'+ and heavy) out there riding the RSD MiddleChild? If yes, what material and size frame did you go with and what are your thoughts?

Also, what is your riding style?

I am contemplating the aluminum version. It looks to be rather stout.

There are a couple of videos on YouTube about this bike, but I'm quite a bit larger than those riders. I'd really like to know how this bike does with someone my size, but RSD is in Canada and I'm in Colorado; so I can't stop by to test one out.

Here is the link for the bike in question:
https://rsdbikes.com/portfolio/middlechild-aluminum/

Thanks!


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

How much do you weigh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

Around 300 with gear.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Spend twice that and get a yt jeffsy for $3g's.

Or get the beginner model for $2.2k or close to that.

FS or you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> Spend twice that and get a yt jeffsy for $3g's.
> 
> Or get the beginner model for $2.2k or close to that.
> 
> FS or you don't know what you're missing.


Wow, what terrible post. Also a wonderful display of your lack of understanding about words, logic, bikes, and reading comprehension.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Wow, what terrible post. Also a wonderful display of your lack of understanding about words, logic, bikes, and reading comprehension.


Uh, he said fs for less than the cost of a new roof, pretty sure I listed an option for that, and it was only about $500 more than his hardtail. Maybe you should take a reading comprehension class or two.

But your concern is noted, Karen.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I all but stopped riding my FS bike after getting my hard tail. Maxing out the PSI on the fork and frame shock and you're basically riding an expensive hard tail. I test rode the RSD Middlechild, a buddy of mine owns one. I'm 6'1 and was 365 at the time. I ride hard and stupid and kill normal baby man components. He swapped drive train to Box Components and has a RS Pike up front. I mirrored his built basically but with a Specialized Fuse 27.5+ build, I also added SLX brakes with ICE rotors since from time to time I like to stop without hitting a tree. I take drops and climbs, roots, rock gardens, I'll try whatever. To me it was 51/49 between the Fuse and MC but I found a Fuse frame at the LBS for half off and built on it.

ETA: My buddy is about 280-290 kitted up usually. He weighed 274 last December (powerlifting meet weigh in weight) when we weighed in one after another and he's a masher too. I rode his bike like I ride mine, and it felt good.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Personally, I think aluminium is better than steel for us bigger guys. We need more strength and rigidity in a frame, and alu makes for bigger tubing, which makes for stiffer frames. I've had way more frame flex on steel bikes than alu bikes.
A good HT bike for a heavy guy is way better than a mediocre FS bike. More use, more fun, less maintenance.


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

One of my concerns is that I cannot test ride the MC. I guess I can't test ride anything at the moment. It appears that all of our LBS are out of stock (except a few very expensive carbon options). I'll probably be waiting until next year to test ride, won't I?

This is the first I'm hearing of a YT Jeffsy. Is that a FS known to treat the big fellas well? I will try to look into the brand.

@TooTallUK. I agree. I am trying to find a solid HT with good components without breaking the bank. Solid frame, good wheels, and I would really like some 4 piston brakes and large rotors. Here's hoping.

@mark! It sounds like you built what I'm looking for. I'm not sure about the 27.5 though. Can you really tell the difference between that and 29? Are you running some wide tires on there? Also... have you had any pedal strikes? I'm concerned about the BB height. I think the Fuse 27.5+ is 315mm, right?


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

At your weight, I’d concentrate on a bike brand that offers a rock solid warranty. 

The last thing you want is to bend or brake a frame and be out more money for a replacement. 

I disagree that at your weight, a FS will be like riding a hard tail, BUT, at your weight, finding suspension components that will allow a rider at your weight to function fully will be difficult. Not impossible, but difficult. 

Coil shocks may be the best option. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

Guy.Ford said:


> Email Alex, the owner, at RSD with your questions/concerns he'll take care of you and be straight up. As for their warranty, I wouldn't be concerned Alex is a solid guy.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I've exchanged a few emails with Alex. The bike can probably handle my weight and my style of riding, but I wanted to get feedback from other big guys (if possible), since I cannot test ride the MC. Things like technical climbing for a guy over 6' with a HT angle of 64.5.

Since the Fuse was mentioned, I have been comparing build-outs of the Fuse Expert and the MC. It appears I have more research to do. I would really like this next bike to have beefier brakes (4 piston), and a better fork than I currently ride (Rockshox Reba RL).

When they finally come back in stock, I can hit up the LBS to ride the Fuse. That's a plus.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Double-O-Negative said:


> One of my concerns is that I cannot test ride the MC. I guess I can't test ride anything at the moment. It appears that all of our LBS are out of stock (except a few very expensive carbon options). I'll probably be waiting until next year to test ride, won't I?
> 
> This is the first I'm hearing of a YT Jeffsy. Is that a FS known to treat the big fellas well? I will try to look into the brand.
> 
> ...


I've only had on peddle strike going up a quick step up of bricks, which is totally my fault since I was jacking around in a horribly low gear showing my wife how to use the gears instead of her legs to climb. I can tell a difference between my Santa Cruz Tallboy 2 (29) and my Fuse (27.5+) but as far as a normal 27.5 and 29...for what I ride I really can't tell a difference but I'm far from someone who's skilled or even...good at riding technical stuff. My Fuse has 3.0 tires on it and my SC has if I'm remembering correctly 2.6. There may be some roll over advantages but again I'm not really feeling much difference personally.



ttengineer said:


> At your weight, I'd concentrate on a bike brand that offers a rock solid warranty.
> 
> The last thing you want is to bend or brake a frame and be out more money for a replacement.
> 
> ...


I do definitely agree a coil shock may be a good option as well as on the point that getting a properly setup FS bike isn't impossible. I feel that my SC handles me pretty well. It gets $$$$ quick though as most components have to be custom built or tuned, not a lot of off the shelf shocks and forks for us bigger folks. If my frame shock or fork die I'm stuck with putting air spacers in a backup and hoping for the best as far as ride quality goes with a stock shock.


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

TooTallUK said:


> Personally, I think aluminium is better than steel for us bigger guys. We need more strength and rigidity in a frame, and alu makes for bigger tubing, which makes for stiffer frames. I've had way more frame flex on steel bikes than alu bikes.
> A good HT bike for a heavy guy is way better than a mediocre FS bike. More use, more fun, less maintenance.


Steel will last longer than aluminum and it will not kill your back. The reason for aluminum hardtail is prices since aluminum is cheaper to build than steel or Titanium. On a properly design hardtail frame the steel will be more comfortable and ride better than the aluminum bike and it will also last a lot longer. 
For the op I would recommend the steel version of the MC, I was thinking about getting this frame before i settle on Nordest Bandino2 650 frame.


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

All good stuff! Thanks for all of the replies/information.

It's hard to know which way to go (aluminum vs steel). When comparing them visually, the aluminum MC looks quite a bit beefier to me (which gives me the warm and fuzzy). I've done no research in the properties of the metals, so it comes down to visual take and feel.

I really wish I could compare the two in person; on a trail.

Something else I must consider is the build-out. The aluminum MC 29 SX build-out doesn't look bad, but I need to research the rest of the components (like the wheels) and I know I want some 4 piston brakes this go-round (again, 300lbs).

I'm reading that building a bike from the frame up can be quite costly. I'd like to avoid that if possible.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

meh... I'm am somewhat less heavy than the OP 6'3" 270 w/ gear.. I have been riding the hell out of my Trance Adv 2 for over a year... no suspension ..etc failures. I just got a (used) 2019 Trance E+ Pro 1 as well.. it has been great.

The Aluminum Trance 3 is $2100 ... when I looked Giant Rated all their bikes for 300lbs rider.. and I know some dudes over that riding giants.

On the weekend I went on a ride with my buddy who is an ex pro DH racer (in this case on my new 2 me 2019 Trance E+ Pro 1).... we hit some stuff ~well out of my comfort zone ... my nerves ??? sort of OK ... my bike 100% fine... front and rear suspension where working just fine for my preferences...

in my experience the Maestro suspension deals with heavier folks pretty well.

in my case no part of my body can handle a hard tail on a trail ride at this point... even with the FS the 20+ mile pretty aggressive trail riding was pretty taxing on my 50yr old body.. fun as heck... but I was "aware" of not being in my 20s/ 30s anymore after the ride.









It is up to the OP if he wants a steel hard tail or whatever that is fine.. but he can ride a FS bike if he wants as well.. worst case get a tuner to sort the shock out for your weight???


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

sundowner said:


> Steel will last longer than aluminum and it will not kill your back. The reason for aluminum hardtail is prices since aluminum is cheaper to build than steel or Titanium. On a properly design hardtail frame the steel will be more comfortable and ride better than the aluminum bike and it will also last a lot longer.
> For the op I would recommend the steel version of the MC, I was thinking about getting this frame before i settle on Nordest Bandino2 650 frame.


Disagree with you on most points. We're talking mountain bikes here, and bikes for big guys, not hand crafted things of beauty for skinny roadies. I've ridden for decades and had no back issues brought about through the material of the frame. Position, yes, material, no. Talking of comfort, better ride and lasting longer is strangely not provable but touted by so many. I weigh 250lbs, have done for most of my adult life. Any bike built with 'compliance' or to 'ride better' means it's a squirmy frame for me.
Geometry, components, suspension, wheel and tire choice play far more part in ride quality than frame material.


----------



## AJ Morris (Jul 4, 2020)

The rear triangle on my steel Middlechild is stiffer than most aluminum bikes I've owned...

This is a pretty burly frame all things considered. Some might even go so far as to call it "over built."

As far as I know, no one has gotten the aluminum frame yet, so no telling how it compares.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

No experience with the RSD Middlechild. What I read online though, it appears to be a decent bike.

My experience with HT's is limited to my last HT--an early 2000's Kona Kula Supreme. Scandium (feather weight light), stiff, fast, twitching fast, and so stiff my back and shoulder wince when I look at it. Did I tell you how stiff it is? I ride/race it less than 6 times a year. I haven't gotten rid of it bc I know I'll never buy another HT. I also ride a full rigid SS (steel Bianchi MUSS) and a Specialized Fatboy--but these are incomparable your Middlechild.

Regarding FS options, if you can find one in your price range (new/closeout/used) don't pass up an opportunity to test ride a SantaCruz. I'm currently riding a SC TallBoy bc (1) I test rode one and was impressed, (2) lifetime warranty, and (3) i have 6'5", 330lbs+ friend who rides 4-6 times a week who's been on a 2013-ish tallboy without issue. I'm 6' and 250lbs-ish.

SantaCruz has very well engineered carbon fiber frames:


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

I've heard (read) some good things about the SC FS bikes for bigger riders. And the Hightower is in my price range. Problem is... nothing is in stock right now.

There is a new shop in town that demos the GG Smash and they happen to have my size. They say they can set up the suspension for a 350lb rider. I may have to go demo the thing for 2 days and hit all of my favorite trails. GG is local (I live south of Denver), and they appear to be granular with their build-outs (would need to confirm that).

The other thing I'm trying to consider in this is the build-out. I would really like to get a build with a solid beefy fork, good drivetrain, and perhaps 4 piston brakes. So I can spend some extra $$$ on the beefy custom wheels and be done. But I realize that's probably a pipe dream.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Double-O-Negative said:


> I've heard (read) some good things about the SC FS bikes for bigger riders. And the Hightower is in my price range. Problem is... nothing is in stock right now.
> 
> There is a new shop in town that demos the GG Smash and they happen to have my size. They say they can set up the suspension for a 350lb rider. I may have to go demo the thing for 2 days and hit all of my favorite trails. GG is local (I live south of Denver), and they appear to be granular with their build-outs (would need to confirm that).
> 
> The other thing I'm trying to consider in this is the build-out. *I would really like to get a build with a solid beefy fork, good drivetrain, and perhaps 4 piston brakes.* So I can spend some extra $$$ on the beefy custom wheels and be done. But I realize that's probably a pipe dream.


Buy good brakes before you buy a fancy drivetrain. One can significantly impact your experience on the bike, one will not.


----------



## FeebLeoLdMaN (Jul 19, 2012)

Just picked up my RSD Middlechild in Aluminum a few weeks ago. Burly build for sure. I'm 5'9" and close to 250 with gear. It definitely does not feel squirmy. I went tubeless straight out the box. I will say, the Nobby Nics that came with mine are not ideal for my area. Seem like pretty thin casings.

I will say though this is my first real mtn bike. I had a FS before this in the wrong frame size I had bought used so I only had it out once and did not really get into much riding.

Been out a couple times now on the Middlechild and it's been a blast.

**added pic**


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Steel vs Aluminum... in my experience. Aluminum stands a good chance of work hardening near the welded joints over time due to the fatique and flexing the bike WILL do while riding. This led to a cracked chainstay on one of my bikes. Steel doesn't fatigue in quite the same way. The flex of steel can make it last longer... I like the ride of my Karate Monkey (steel) over the aluminum hardtails I have tried.

Air shock vs Coil... it is really beyond me why people think a coil shock will be better for larger riders. While the idea is good, the execution is not. Most coil shocks on the market lack a spring that has a high enough rate to not collapse on hard hits leaving the rider experiencing an infinite spring rate as the "bump stop" slams. Air air shock provides more ability to be tuned over all.

If you have ridden a full suspension bike but it rode terribly; the problem may be that SPECIFIC bike, not full suspension overall. There are so many other factors in play on bikes that just full squish or not. When I first started shopping for a squishy, I went to a local shop that carried Specialized and Trek (mind you, this was back in 2012). I test rode the Spec Epic, Camber and Stumpjumper as well as atempted to ride the Trek Rumblefish and a Hi-Fi. The Treks were trash for me because the rear shock blew through all its travel under my weight (333 at the time). I know there are volume spacers to tune a shock, but you want that to be more about fine tuning than compensating for a poor match. Out of the Specialized bkes: the Epic was just like the Treks (rubbish), the Stumpjumper was a terrible pogostick of a bike, but the Camber was perfect. I bought the Camber and rode it hard until I bought my Hightower V1 (which is more amazing than I ever imagined).

I want a newer version of the Karate Monkey to build up a trail hardtail now. 

As for the Middlechild, my ONLY concern about the bike posted is the fork. RS Recons and Rebas can feel like a wet noodle under a big rider. You will NEVER notice it until you replace it with something bullier, but if you have a chance to buy a version with a Revalation/Pike/Yari/Lyric or Fox 34.... DO IT! You will not regret that $ up front. I was amazed at the difference switching to my Yari made when my Reba wore the bushing out.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Knight511 said:


> Air shock vs Coil... it is really beyond me why people think a coil shock will be better for larger riders. While the idea is good, the execution is not. Most coil shocks on the market lack a spring that has a high enough rate to not collapse on hard hits leaving the rider experiencing an infinite spring rate as the "bump stop" slams. Air air shock provides more ability to be tuned over all.
> 
> If you have ridden a full suspension bike but it rode terribly; the problem may be that SPECIFIC bike, not full suspension overall. There are so many other factors in play on bikes that just full squish or not.
> 
> Well said.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ditto about the fork...it’s half the bike, and for big guys, don’t consider anything less than 34mm stantions, go as big as you can. 

I’m 6’3”, 230, so not as heavy as you but ride rugged terrain aggressively in the SW.
I have an RSD Sergeant frame sitting here, waiting on parts. It’s super burly, like way more stout than any aluminum frame I’ve ever had. With plus tires I expect it to ride great. They have a good warranty and stand behind their stuff. I thought about a middle child but want to try plus tires on a ht. I’ve got a Lynskey ridgeline that’s strong enough for an ox (ti) but I never got along with the geo. Spoiled by the new long slack bikes.

My FS is a Banshee, their stuff is made for big riders. It’s heavy and overbuilt, the rear triangle is one solid piece, and I have no reservations about railing it through rock gardens. The harder I push it the better it rides. Fwiw.


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mc alu goodness*

Been riding steel and ti for decades...my alu mc is the first mtb in alu ive had since the early cannondales...of which i broke the orig. And the replacement. Love it. Cant tell any diff. Between my steel ss and the mc what with the big tires and such. And for all those fs only guys...poot...i sold my pivot mach 4 and am hapoy with the 2 hardtails it afforded me...your geography should dictate your steed...western nc has lots of fs bikes but i prefer a ht all fay any day...at 55 yo


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

had a 16 fuse fattie with auron 35mm fork at 150mm travel. gx eagle 
was so much fun. but beat my backside up so i have a stumpjumper fattie now and can ride all day without hurting my back.

i like the rsd products. the sargeant looks cool for many options to set it up to suit the rider. the mc is pretty hardcore and i think less versatile. 

look at hunt ebike rims in a 37mm id. this lets you run 2.8”. while i run 3.0” on a 38mm id roval, its not sufficient for the width but the strength is there.

if your healthy, back wise, you can rock a hardtail.

i also have a yari on my sj and its a great fork. will never ride a 32mm reba! noodle!


----------

